# The Directv Blimp



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

What you guys think If D* Didnt blow all their money on blimps they could lower prices

I was shocked to look up over my home a couple of days ago and saw a directv blimp

I would have been happier if it were a DirecTiVo blimp


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> What you guys think If D* Didnt blow all their money on blimps they could lower prices
> 
> I was shocked to look up over my home a couple of days ago and saw a directv blimp
> 
> I would have been happier if it were a DirecTiVo blimp


-) Considering that the "blimp" is probably owned by someone else, DirecTV just is the current advertister on it.

-) That "blimp" got more press about it then most of their other actions, and was a fantastic marketing thing

-) The price increase, have a LOT more to do with the content providers raising their prices and service expansion costs; then DirecTV marketing expenses


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

ebonovic said:


> -) The price increase, have a LOT more to do with the content providers raising their prices and service expansion costs; then DirecTV marketing expenses


This probably more likely the reasons for the cost increases. Although, I feel DTV had actually been relatively reasonable with their price increases. Only a couple of dollars each time, not too bad imho. Now if they could stop my TiVo from rebooting I would be a happy camper. 

mark


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I think the 17 1/2 pages of advertising I saw in ONE ISSUE of USA Today was far more of a waste of advertising dollars than a blimp!!!!!


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Maybe this is their attempt to save money on satellites.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> -) The price increase, have a LOT more to do with the content providers raising their prices and service expansion costs; then DirecTV marketing expenses


I would bet the price increase has a lot more to do with the increased costs of adding HiDef channels. Something I want nothing to do with and yet I am forced to pay for it. Drag.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

bengalfreak said:


> I would bet the price increase has a lot more to do with the increased costs of adding HiDef channels. Something I want nothing to do with and yet I am forced to pay for it. Drag.


You're a Bengals fan. I guess you haven't spent too much time watching sports in HD yet, or you would know how much you do want it.

And, sooner or later, your current TV will die and and HDTV will be the only logical choice.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

dtremain said:


> You're a Bengals fan. I guess you haven't spent too much time watching sports in HD yet, or you would know how much you do want it.
> 
> And, sooner or later, your current TV will die and and HDTV will be the only logical choice.


I agree, except that "digital" tv is not always HDTV.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

The DirecTV blimp has been around here the past week or so, going up and down the shoreline, mostly.

I can't quite remember, but a number if years ago I'd read about the lease costs on these advertising blimps... somewhere upwards of $1 million / month on a 12-month contract.

I think DirecTV made a stategic mistake, though... renting one with an old-style electronic display instead of a modern full-color one. Or maybe it's just truth in advertising.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

dtremain said:


> You're a Bengals fan. I guess you haven't spent too much time watching sports in HD yet, or you would know how much you do want it.
> 
> And, sooner or later, your current TV will die and and HDTV will be the only logical choice.


I'm also a huge Buckeye's fan. I watch them every Saturday during the season and I still have no desire for HD. Its a big expense for nothing but a better picture. And the price of HD sets has been extremely slow to come down to earth.


----------



## bootsboy9 (Aug 16, 2004)

I had alot of fun with it on the first night,the sky was overcast and it made the hold ground below light-up. So I ran back in the house, woke the wife out of a sound sleep and said quick look out the window there's a UFO up in the sky.Well she jump up,ran to the window, pulled up the shade and began too scream, wake up the rest of the house,get the camera.That's when I started to ROFL. It also entered my mind to call DTV and tell them their Blimp was interfering with my signal.


----------



## EricG (Jan 31, 2002)

We get a kick out of the DirecTV "blimp", living so close to Akron, we see the *real *blimps all the time!


----------



## EricG (Jan 31, 2002)

bengalfreak said:


> I'm also a huge Buckeye's fan. I watch them every Saturday during the season and I still have no desire for HD. Its a big expense for nothing but a better picture. And the price of HD sets has been extremely slow to come down to earth.


The Buckeyes in HD are quite a sight to see. Now that I got myself an HR21, I can see The Big Ten Network in HD this year.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

EricG said:


> The Buckeyes in HD are quite a sight to see. Now that I got myself an HR21, I can see The Big Ten Network in HD this year.


The Buckeyes are just as great in SD. Its just a clearer picture. The football isn't any better.


----------

